# Problem with power cord Help an idiot



## snorkster (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi

ive had my Silvia about 6 years or so. I recently had it serviced and now it's humming again nicely. My problem is the power cord, it seems too thick for the machine to sit on without wobbling;I don't remember having this problem before. It's like the feet aren't big enough to accommodate the cord? The only place to feed it through I can see is the 2 back corners have a diagonal gap but it still has to feed through the gap that seems too shallow? Please help this bumbling fool.

Thanks


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

sounds strange, are the original rubber feet installed?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could try loosening the screws that hold the feet on as suspect may have been tightened down using a power tool of some description thus squeezing the feet.

Failing that some sticky felt circles on the base of the feet of they type meant for sliding furniture / lamps / etc around on smooth surface often seen at supermarkets, pound shops or Swedish furniture stores.

Hope of help

John


----------

